# MrsGrumpy is going away for 2 weeks.



## GrumpyPaul (1/8/14)

In a few weeks time MrsGrumpy has to go away for 2 weeks so apart for a couple of semi-adult children still at home I will be a free to brew amuck.

I am planning on getting using this time to do as many brewing related projects as I can.

On the plan so far.

*Plan 1*
*Finally put together my 3v rig and make the leap from BIAB.*

I scored this awesome little brew stand and mash tun from one guys from Melbourne Brewers (beerbelly on here)

I told him I didn't have a lot of storage space so I could fit a bit brew stand in - so he went about cutting and welding up a fold up stand for me.






here is is with my two urns in place for HLT and Kettle.




All I need is some plumbing to connect it all up and finally use that bargain march pump I picked ages ago and it will be sweet.

*Plan 2. *
*Get a length of copper, coil it up and turn my little 8 litre urn into a HEX*

*Plan 3 *
*Build myself a computer fan stir plate*

All the bits and bobs ordered on line - will hopefully arrive in time

*Plan 4*
*Case Swap tasting night*

As per last night I will be getting my son and a couple of mates together to have a tasting night of the swap beers

*Plan 5*
*Melbourne Brewers Annual dinner*

*Plan 6 *
*Brewday Play-date *

Arranged to spend an arvo brewing with a certain brewer of ill repute.

*Plan 7*
*Brew enough to fill all my cubes*.

Planning to get a few more cubes - so hopefully can have 6 filled at the end of the fortnight

*Plan 8*
*Ferment my swap Cube*

Will probably rack it onto some raspberries just for the fun of it too.....

Over the course of the 2 weeks of bachelorhood I shall update this thread and keep you all informed


----------



## yum beer (1/8/14)

subscribed......


----------



## SmallFry (1/8/14)

Plan 9
Xmas in August AHB Case Swap?
Host 30+ drunken brewers, brew another 360 litres of wort, and cook some awesome pork & lamb on the spit.

Just adding suggestions...


----------



## Camo6 (1/8/14)

All I read was blah blah blah... pissup at Grumpys ... blah blah blah.


----------



## boybrewer (1/8/14)

The manifold pulls apart , for ease of cleaning . It might pay you to re-wrap the the spacers with some teflon tape . My missus is away from the 12th any chance of a brew to see it in action .

Cheers
Beerbelly


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/8/14)

beer belly said:


> The manifold pulls apart , for ease of cleaning . It might pay you to re-wrap the the spacers with some teflon tape . My missus is away from the 12th any chance of a brew to see it in action .
> 
> Cheers
> Beerbelly


Beer belly
I'll probably spend the first Saturday getting hoses and pump all set up, picking up ingredients etc....
Should be ready to go on the Sunday (17 th I think) if you want to come over for its maiden brew.


----------



## MartinOC (1/8/14)

PARTAY at Grumpy's place!

Who is this "Beerbelly" of which you speak, who is so wise in the way of brew-rig construction? I would seek his counsel.....


----------



## Eagleburger (1/8/14)

Have a great time in Pattaya!


Stupid predictive text, who the **** would go to Patonga?


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/14)

What is this leap you speak of?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> What is this leap you speak of?


 Its alright Bribie ....you'll note both HLT and Kettle are my urns.....and I still have my bags. Keeping the options open.


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/14)

You'd betta


----------



## boybrewer (1/8/14)

MartinOC said:


> PARTAY at Grumpy's place!
> 
> Who is this "Beerbelly" of which you speak, who is so wise in the way of brew-rig construction? I would seek his counsel.....


It is I which people speak of . What do ya want ? Lol .


----------



## pk.sax (1/8/14)

beer belly said:


> It is I which people speak of . What do ya want ? Lol .


A stripper with three tits. Of course.


----------



## MartinOC (1/8/14)

beer belly said:


> It is I which people speak of . What do ya want ? Lol .


He he...I want it ALL, mate, but I'll PM you..

Edit: If AHB would allow me to....?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/8/14)

MartinOC said:


> He he...I want it ALL, mate, but I'll PM you..
> 
> Edit: If AHB would allow me to....?


AHB won't let you have it all?


----------



## boybrewer (1/8/14)

practicalfool said:


> A stripper with three tits. Of course.


Hahahahaha . Total recall .


----------



## Mattress (1/8/14)

You could do what this guy did 

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/84232802/


----------



## waggastew (1/8/14)

Its sounds piss weak but I usually come up with similar plans but by the end of the time end up missing the wife, getting sick of waking up with stinking hangovers, and looking forward to a meal that involves vegetables. I have indeed gone soft in my middle-old age.

Stew


----------



## MartinOC (1/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> AHB won't let you have it all?


No, I mean apparently, AHB won't allow me to PM Beerbelly....?

'Must be CIA or something.....?


----------



## Cocko (1/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> *Plan 6 *
> *Brewday Play-date *
> 
> Arranged to spend an arvo brewing with a certain brewer of ill repute.



HAHA! '_Brewing_'..... sure mate, we will be "_brewing_".....


----------



## spog (1/8/14)

Camo6 said:


> All I read was blah blah blah... pissup at Grumpys ... blah blah blah.


Not until you post his address


----------



## MartinOC (1/8/14)

'Sounds like Cocko's "Eurethral-glow" has had it's desired effect after-all!!!

There I was thinking it was all hyperbole & rumour-mongering....

Mind you, at the Case Swap, I did notice an inexplicable tingling around my nether regions that I passed-off as mere over-indulgence.......


----------



## Cocko (1/8/14)

Moth to the light....


----------



## MartinOC (1/8/14)

OMG, I think I need to see a therapist....or a Priest...no... forget that, I meant, erm..well........


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/8/14)

Cocko said:


> Moth to the light....


Dont call me Moth


----------



## Cocko (1/8/14)

Sorry.











moth.


----------



## Blind Dog (1/8/14)

practicalfool said:


> A stripper with three tits. Of course.


Just tell me where. They are a bit hairy though and the 3rd only shows if I squeeze the other 2


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> In a few weeks time MrsGrumpy has to go away for 2 weeks so apart for a couple of semi-adult children still at home I will be a free to brew amuck.
> 
> I am planning on getting using this time to do as many brewing related projects as I can.
> 
> ...


*Plan 9 (not brewing related)*
*Attend my first ever proper big name concert.*

I just remembered I have tickets to go to the Queen & Adam Lambert concert on 29/8.

Believe it or not I am 46 and this is the first time I have ever been to a concert. 

Whilst I am not a big fan of Adam Lambert - I am of Queen. I watched a few YouTube clips and it does look like Adam Lambert does a pretty good job on vocals.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/8/14)

So today I dropped Mrs Grumpy off and said farewell.

Straight to Keg King, two trips to bunnings later and I have now completed plans 1 and 2.

Rig is set up - tonight I am playing around getting the flow rate on the pump right, test out the hex and figuring out losses so that tommorow night I can do my Maiden brew.

Also on the list is for tonight is a trip to Yobs to pick up some hops.

Will post some pick of the rig late tonight.


----------



## yum beer (14/8/14)

Bye Bye Mrs Grumpy.......


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/8/14)

Plan 1 - Rig is almost ready to go. 




Plan 2 - Hex is made.




Had a play and tested everything out tonight.

Maiden brew should be relatively drama free tommorow night


----------



## boybrewer (14/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Plan 1 - Rig is almost ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you attach a piece of copper tube to the end of the outlet hose from the HX you can then slide it through the top of the lid and let it drain into a BBQ tray or on top of a piece of alfoil so it doesn't disturb the grain bed .

Great little set up.Turn the stand around 90* and put the BK where the MT is and you will be able to gravity feed straight into the fermenter .
If you go with the copper pipe through the lid drill a hole in the copper so you can place the temp probe in it to measure the temp coming out of the HX .


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/8/14)

I had to put the mash tun on the higher side so that the pump would prime.

On the lower side the tap on the mash was about level with the inlet on the pump - so it would prime.

I built a sparge arm and was thinking I could use that to run back into the MT from the HEX - Its a square made of copper pipe (similar to the manifold but smaller) with holes drilled in it so the liquid trickles evenly across the grain bed.

If it doesnt work, or causes channelling I'll give the foil a shot.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/8/14)

*Plan 7*
*Brew enough to fill all my cubes*.

Planning to get a few more cubes - so hopefully can have 6 filled at the end of the fortnight

Update: Plan 7 under way.....did the maiden brew on my new rig last night so Cube 1 done.

A Golden Promise/Simcoe SMASH.

Rig went well - still a bit of fine tuning to get used to it.

*Highlights:*
Efficiency, according to Brewmate, was 79% which is about 6 points better than I was getting doing BIAB.
Hex worked really well ramping from 67 to 75 in just under 10minutes 
My $15 march pump that has been sitting in the shed for nearly two years worked a treat. when ti first started up it had a bit of a rattle...but it must have been because it has been sitting for so long. After a few minutes the rattle was gone and it was humming along pretty quietly.

*Lowlight*
My big Urn that is serving as kettle was pretty slow to get to a boil - and needed a foil tray on top to keep it rolling. I expected it to boil up quicker as it has dual 1800kw elements.
Blew the circuit breaker in the shed when I tried to put the over-the-side element in to help it along. who would have thought 3600kw plus a the 1200kw OTS element was too much for one circuit.
Forgot to make a dip stick or depth measurements in the kettle (no sight tube) so had no idea how much went into the kettle -( ended up with Cube full to the brim so it looks like it was spot on as expected)

*Plan 8*
*Ferment my swap Cube*

Update: FG of 1.012 reached and currently crash chilling. Grabbing some raspberries today to rack it onto.

Thats it for this update.....I'm off to Full Pint to grab supplies for the next 5 brews


----------



## Tahoose (16/8/14)

Been dropping into this thread and following along with what's been happening. Got my better half off to Hawaii next week so looking forward to some back to back brewing. 

On the cards;
2 x APA's
Aussie pale ale
Smurto's TTLL clone 
Stout to be split 4 ways, normal, coffee, choc, chai 
Nice big hoppy IPA.
Some sort of lager. 

Blew 2 kegs within minutes last night as we had a party. So have 4 empty kegs waiting.


----------



## Mr B (16/8/14)

I cant believe you have to wait for the wi... hang on, brb.....

Soz, the wife to be aw..... arr soz, brb again........

So, the w....... damn, kids,........

The wife to be aw...... just gotta check on dinner........

Ok, the wife and the ki......

Dinner time.

Soooo, cant belie.. - arrgh, cleanup time, almost had a sec there..... 

The.....hmmmm....teeth and bed time......

So, cant believe you have to wait for them to be away to get some stuff done?

You have to get some control in your family


----------



## Proffs (16/8/14)

Mr B said:


> I cant believe you have to wait for the wi... hang on, brb.....
> 
> Soz, the wife to be aw..... arr soz, brb again........
> 
> ...


Copy this and put it into first world problems thread; times 2.


----------



## Florian (16/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Believe it or not I am 46


What??? you are 46?

I find that very hard to believe, you certainly present yourself as being much older than that.

I always pictured you to be around 58ish or so at the very least.

'Like' this post if you agree (if you're into that sort of stuff).


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/8/14)

Florian said:


> I always pictured you to be around 58ish or so at the very least


58....**** off

Sorry I'm tasting swap beers


----------



## Cocko (16/8/14)

You are short...

 :lol: h34r:


----------



## SmallFry (17/8/14)

Cocko said:


> You are short...
> 
> :lol: h34r:


People in glass houses...


----------



## Camo6 (17/8/14)

I have a suspicion Cocko is the love child of a sordid affair between Jeremy Piven and Joe Rogan.



+ 
= 


Sorry for OT GrumpyPaul but AHB loves a scandal.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/8/14)

*Plan 4*
*Case Swap tasting night*

My son and another mate together had a tasting night of the swap beers last night.




What more can I say...fair job for just the three of us.

Some very nice beers in there.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/8/14)

*Plan 7*
*Brew enough to fill all my cubes*.

Update - second brew on the new rig done today.

I tasty little ESB I like to call "Grumpy's Bramling Challenger ESB"

*Grumpy's Bramling Challenger*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.887
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 15.5 (EBC): 30.6
Bitterness (IBU): 37.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.346 kg Maris Otter Malt (48%)
2.199 kg Munich I (45%)
0.244 kg Crystal 60 (4.99%)
0.098 kg Roasted Barley (2.01%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Bramling Cross Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.9 g/L)
10.0 g Bramling Cross Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Bramling Cross Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1098 - British Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Danwood (17/8/14)

That's almost identical to my ESB, minus the RB....a little too almost identical, if you ask me !

That wasn't a possum on my garage roof last brew day, it was a Paul !

Ed. You should call it Bramling Challenge anyway, it's more cleverer.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/8/14)

Danwood said:


> That wasn't a possum on my garage roof last brew day, it was a Paul !


I was way to pissed on all those swap beers last night to be climbing on your roof.

I may, or may not, however been wearing a possum onesie.


----------



## Cocko (17/8/14)

Camo6 said:


> I have a suspicion Cocko is the love child of a sordid affair between Jeremy Piven and Joe Rogan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! - I really do look like Joe Rogan... If only I was funny. I could be worth 22 Mill too.....

Cam = EAB.

Sorry for the OT GP but Cam is a .... CIAC.


----------



## Yob (17/8/14)

Cocko said:


> WOW! - I really do look like Joe Rogan... If only I was funny. I could be worth 22 Mill too.....
> 
> Cam = EAB.
> 
> Sorry for the OT GP but Cam is a .... CIAC.


Cokco is a C**t?

We know... 




He doesnt look his age at all...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/8/14)

He's a midget woman in a bunny suit?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/8/14)

Cocko said:


> You are short...
> 
> :lol: h34r:


...tempered.






Ok so that wasn't one of my quickest witty comeback


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/8/14)

Update.....

*Plan 7*
*Brew enough to fill all my cubes*.

The boss thinks I was "working from home" today.

Whilst I did get the work I needed done, it did mean I was able to squeeze in a brew. So brew number three on the new rig is as follows

*CubeHop Red IPA *
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.749
Total Hops (g): 105.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 19.3 (EBC): 37.9
Bitterness (IBU): 61.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 60
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.057 kg Pale Ale Malt (89.75%)
0.532 kg Caraaroma (7.88%)
0.107 kg Melanoidin (1.59%)
0.053 kg Roasted Barley (0.79%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Apollo Pellet (18.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
30.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
30.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

In other news.


Swap stout is sitting in the secondary on some raspberries - will keg or bottle it on the weekend
Brew no 1 Golden Promise/Simcoe SMASH has been pitched and has a healthy looking amount of krausen action going on


----------



## danestead (21/8/14)

Yob said:


> Cokco is a C**t?
> 
> We know...
> 
> ...


is that Mrs Grumpy? Shes hot!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/8/14)

Update....

*Plan 5*
*Melbourne Brewers Annual dinner*

Great night last night 4 Course Dinner - 9 beers.
Awesome foods, Awesome Beers and great company


*Plan 6*
*Brewday Play-date*

Spent the arvo brewing with Cocko - came out with my dignity in tact.
Apart from burning the kettle element, flooding the floor, almost a boil over and screwing up the cube hope additions - it went really well.

*Plan 7*
*Brew enough to fill all my cubes*.

Add one more cube of a Hop Hog clone Grumpy-Cocko collaboration brew - potentially named the "Grumpy Cock Hog" or "Grumpy Feral Cock"


----------



## pk.sax (23/8/14)

Did you brew with protection?


----------



## MartinOC (23/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Believe it or not I am 46 and this is the first time I have ever been to a concert.


'Kinell Paul! Where did you spend you miss-spent youth?!?!?!?! 46 & never been to a gig?!?!?!?!

I started at 15 with a baptism of fire - Motorhead. My hearing has never been the same since...

You REALLY should get out more!

How's the plan going so far? Does Mrs Grumpy know what you've been up to?


----------



## Mardoo (23/8/14)

My mate's baby sitter took him to see Kiss on the Destroyer tour. He was 7, and clearly never looked back.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/8/14)

*Plan 7*
*Brew enough to fill all my cubes*.

Another cube done...that makes 5 brews for the week.

Four full cubes to ferment as required and one already in the fermenter and dry hopped today.

Will try squeeze 2 more before the end of the week when MrsGrumpy gets home.

Here is today's brew - I managed to squeeze that in today before going to the Richmond/St Kilda game at the MCG with my son....GO TIGERS.



*Grumpy's Black IPA*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.643
Total Hops (g): 81.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.89 %
Colour (SRM): 28.6 (EBC): 56.3
Bitterness (IBU): 60.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.571 kg Pale Ale Malt (81%)
0.282 kg Wheat Malt (5%)
0.226 kg Crystal 120 (4%)
0.226 kg Victory (4%)
0.169 kg Chocolate (2.99%)
0.169 kg Wheat, Midnight (2.99%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
26.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
25.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Tahoose (25/8/14)

Sounds nice, haven't brewed with simcoe yet but think I need to. 

Made it to the game also, heading up to Sydney on Saturday, should be a good game.

Eat em alive


----------



## Cocko (25/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> *Plan 6*
> *Brewday Play-date*
> 
> Spent the arvo brewing with Cocko - came out with my dignity in tact.
> Apart from burning the kettle element, flooding the floor, almost a boil over and screwing up the cube hope additions - it went really well.


Element - Your fault.
Flooding bathroom - Your fault.
Near boil over - Well, I must come clean on this one, your fault.
Cube hops - Pretty sure we can follow the pattern here....


Good brew day though, looking forward to fermenting this fruit salad up!

Cheers


----------



## mofox1 (25/8/14)

How did you go with the midnight wheat in the black IPA, GP?

I tried to use ~1% to add colour to my wheat beer on Saturday, and I (belatedly) realised that the midnight wheat was smaller than the J/W wheat I was using... fairly sure it didn't get crushed. (The J/W wheat certainly got crushed - it was ~2/3 wheat and my first runnings were > 1.090 @ a bit over 3L/kg.)

There was absolutely no colour being contributed - so I added the same amount (or a little bit more...) of roast barley and it immediately went *black*. Derp.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/8/14)

Cocko said:


> Element - Your fault.
> Flooding bathroom - Your fault.
> Near boil over - Well, I must come clean on this one, your fault.
> Cube hops - Pretty sure we can follow the pattern here....
> ...


I dispute those claims....

Element...your farking system, about time you learnt which switches mean on or off.

Flooding and boil over....all I did was stand around drinking your beer. I don't recall bring given any responsibility other than measuring hops.

Cube hop additions...Ok I had one job.

Is it possible to blame MrsCocko....she was putting way too much pressure on us to hurry up. I cracked under the pressure .


----------



## Cocko (25/8/14)

Thats right, ok MrsCocko has a lot to answer for when I get home!!

Sorry for falsely accusing you of things, mate, when obviously my own Mrs was the one clearly at fault.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/8/14)

Cocko said:


> Thats right, ok MrsCocko has a lot to answer for when I get home!!
> 
> Sorry for falsely accusing you of things, mate, when obviously my own Mrs was the one clearly at fault.


Apology accepted...

Come to think of she may have been in the vicinity of that element switch too.

(She wasn't really - but I can hardly blame MrsGrumpy for inadvertently switching it on she's on the other side of the plant.)












_pattern forming here.....me pointing the finger of blame at everyone but me._


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> (She wasn't really - but I can hardly blame MrsGrumpy for inadvertently switching it on she's on the other side of the plant.)


Well, you probably could blame her if she was only on the other side of the plant


----------



## GrumpyPaul (28/8/14)

A bit belated....but On Tuesday I helped bump plan number 7 along with 2 brews in the one day.

*Plan 7*
*Brew enough to fill all my cubes*.

*Kohatu Otter SMASH*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.625
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 5.7 (EBC): 11.2
Bitterness (IBU): 33.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.625 kg Maris Otter Malt (100%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.9 g/L)
40.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
30.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


and this one...my take on White Rabbit Dark Ale


*Grumpy's Black Rabbit*
Brown Porter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.072
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 43.8 (EBC): 86.3
Bitterness (IBU): 23.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.891 kg Golden Promise Malt (57%)
0.659 kg Caramunich II (12.99%)
0.456 kg Carafa II malt (8.99%)
0.304 kg Crystal 120 (5.99%)
0.254 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.01%)
0.254 kg Chocolate (5.01%)
0.254 kg Crystal 60 (5.01%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g East Kent Golding Plug (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.1 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1098 - British Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## GrumpyPaul (28/8/14)

Sadly brewers this epic adventure is drawing to an end. MrsGrumpy gets home tomorrow night. (I will be glad to have her back).

So here is a list of my brewing related plans

*Plan 1*
*Finally put together my 3v rig and make the leap from BIAB.*
DONE New rig is up and running. 6 brews under my belt in the last 2 weeks. Getting used the the HEX. It will be a sad thing that I have now brewed enough cubes to last me to Xmas - so it might be a while before I brew again
*Plan 2.*
*Get a length of copper, coil it up and turn my little 8 litre urn into a HEX*
DONE Hex was one of the first things done - and it works a treat.
*Plan 3*
*Build myself a computer fan stir plate*
FAILED Sadly I failed on this plan....everything but the computer fan arrived.
*Plan 4*
*Case Swap tasting night*
DONE - about 16 swap beers consumed in one night between 3 of us.
As per last night I will be getting my son and a couple of mates together to have a tasting night of the swap beers
*Plan 5*
*Melbourne Brewers Annual dinner*
DONE Great night 4 course dinner, 9 beers. One of them was my Oaked Scottish Ale. Pretty happy that it was well recieved by guys at the club.
*Plan 6*
*Brewday Play-date*
DONE An afternoon of brewing debauchery spent with the one an only Cocko
*Plan 7*
*Brew enough to fill all my cubes*.
DONE - 6 brews on my rig and one with Cocko....so seven cubes all up

Marris Otter Simcoe SMASH
Golden Promise Kohatu SMASH (currently fermenting)
Red IPA
Black IPA
ESB
White Rabbit Dark Ale clone
Hop Hog Clone
*Plan 8*
*Ferment my swap Cube*
DONE - fermented, racked onto raspberries, kegged, force carbed and drinking.
Swap meet Stout, Scottish Ale yeast and Raspberries - so not sure but I think makes it a "Scottish Rasberry Stout"

*Plan 9 (not brewing related)*
*Attend my first ever proper big name concert.*
TO BE DONE - heading off to the Queen & Adam Lambert concert tommorow night.

Hope you all enjoyed the updates.


----------



## SimoB (28/8/14)

Nice to meet you last night mate. That brew stand is great!


----------



## Tahoose (28/8/14)

Good stuff, I think that's a fair effort am I'm sure you enjoyed it.. Learnt abit along the way. 

Queen should be good, have fun.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (28/8/14)

and now if you'll excuse me I have a house to clean up......


----------



## Cocko (28/8/14)

Mop the floor.. you how it goes


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/4/17)

It's happening again....stay tuned for a new thread "Home Alone II - MrsGrumpy is going away - the sequel"

For two weeks mid May - I will be Home Alone


----------



## WarmerBeer (19/4/17)

I suspect you may look more like "Weekend at Bernie's 2" by the end of your 2 weeks solo.


----------

